# Can a 2-Loss SEC Champion Make the CFP?



## DannyW (Nov 12, 2019)

This is a grins-and-giggles question...not trying to make predictions on the last three games. It could have also been titled 'Is the SEC Champion an Automatic Pick for the CFP?'

When you lose - at home - to a team that has a losing record, and also lost to App State, I don't think you can assume anything about the remaining teams on your schedule. Suppose UGA loses to Auburn. Or TAM. Or both. (I won't mention Ga Tech because I don't want to be responsible for someone having a stroke over that possibility. ) And then UGA beats LSU for the SEC championship....stranger things have happened.

Would UGA as a 2-loss SEC Champ be in the CFP over 1-loss teams like Alabama, Oregon, Penn State, Oklahoma, or even LSU for that matter? Does being the SEC champion automatically punch your ticket to the dance?


----------



## spurrs and racks (Nov 12, 2019)

The dawgs are not going to beat LSU


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 12, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> The dawgs are not going to beat LSU


This right here,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 12, 2019)

As UGA approaches its 40th season without a national chanmpionship the longing for a ciruritous route increases. Do it like LSU, be ready and be better on game day. Maybe beat Auburn first, there's a thought. I hope Bama and UGA have an opportunity to meet. _ROLL TIDE!_


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 12, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> As UGA approaches its 40th season without a national chanmpionship the longing for a ciruritous route increases. Do it like LSU, be ready and be better on game day. Maybe beat Auburn first, there's a thought. I hope Bama and UGA have an opportunity to meet. _ROLL TIDE!_


I'm still hoping UGA makes the playoff for a matchup against tOSU. Assuming they make it of course. I don't think they get in as a 2 loss sec champ. The committee would pick LSU if the seccg is their only loss


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 12, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> I'm still hoping UGA makes the playoff for a matchup against tOSU. Assuming they make it of course. I don't think they get in as a 2 loss sec champ. The committee would pick LSU if the seccg is their only loss


Sure looking like OSU will be in it,,,,the MI game should be a good one,maybe,,,,


----------



## Bob Wallace (Nov 12, 2019)

GA will have at least one more loss before end of the season and I'm betting on Auburn. No chance they get to the NC. Barely will get to the SEC CG.


----------



## biggdogg (Nov 12, 2019)

IF UGA wins the SECCG with 2 losses, they would still be staring up at undefeated OSU and Clemson, possibly undefeated but more likely 1 loss Baylor, and 1 loss teams in Oklahoma, Oregon, Minnesota and yes, a 1 loss LSU and Bama. A 2 loss SEC Champ should plan on a flight to New Orleans for the Sugar Bowl...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 12, 2019)

Bob Wallace said:


> GA will have at least one more loss before end of the season and I'm betting on Auburn. No chance they get to the NC. Barely will get to the SEC CG.


If UGA "barely" goes, that means your Gators are WAY behind.. 3 in a row to be exact!


----------



## groundhawg (Nov 12, 2019)

No 2 loss team will get into the final 4 this year, maybe ever, but for sure not this year even if they were to win their championship game.  UGA could very likely be a two loss team after playing Auburn.


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 12, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> As UGA approaches its 40th season without a national chanmpionship the longing for a ciruritous route increases. Do it like LSU, be ready and be better on game day. Maybe beat Auburn first, there's a thought. I hope Bama and UGA have an opportunity to meet. _ROLL TIDE!_


If you’re gonna use big words to try and look smart you could at least spell them right. 

ROOOOOW TIIIIIE!!!


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 12, 2019)

IMO there will be too many one loss teams at the top for ANY 2 loss team to get in.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 12, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> If you’re gonna use big words to try and look smart you could at least spell them right.
> 
> ROOOOOW TIIIIIE!!![/QUOT



Noted, I’ll keep the syllable count down for you.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 12, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> As UGA approaches its 40th season without a national chanmpionship the longing for a ciruritous route increases. Do it like LSU, be ready and be better on game day. Maybe beat Auburn first, there's a thought. I hope Bama and UGA have an opportunity to meet. _ROLL TIDE!_




THIS^^^


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 12, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Noted, I’ll keep the syllable count down for you.


Maybe you could work on just not being wrong instead.


----------



## DannyW (Nov 12, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> As UGA approaches its 40th season without a national chanmpionship the longing for a ciruritous route increases.



Not the worst misspelling I have ever seen, I get your point. I know I could not spell CiRCUITOUS without taking the time to look it up.

Think I would have gotten CHAMPIONSHIP though...

To your point, I was not looking for any kind of route for UGA to make the playoffs. Although many on this board are. All I was wondering is how deep the SEC loyalty goes...for dang sure this would not be a question even worth posting on this board if asking about a 2-loss Big 12, B1G or Pac-12 champion. I KNOW what everyone here would say about their chances to make the CFP.

My team is out this year so I wouldn't mind UGA making it, but I hardly dwell on it. It would be nice for some of my UGA friends, family (especially my mom and brother) and a few guys here on the board. 

For others here on the board and elsewhere in my life, I only hope they never see a UGA national championship in their lifetimes...it would put their obnoxious quotient over the top.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 12, 2019)

DannyW said:


> This is a grins-and-giggles question...not trying to make predictions on the last three games. It could have also been titled 'Is the SEC Champion an Automatic Pick for the CFP?'
> 
> When you lose - at home - to a team that has a losing record, and also lost to App State, I don't think you can assume anything about the remaining teams on your schedule. Suppose UGA loses to Auburn. Or TAM. Or both. (I won't mention Ga Tech because I don't want to be responsible for someone having a stroke over that possibility. ) And then UGA beats LSU for the SEC championship....stranger things have happened.
> 
> Would UGA as a 2-loss SEC Champ be in the CFP over 1-loss teams like Alabama, Oregon, Penn State, Oklahoma, or even LSU for that matter? Does being the SEC champion automatically punch your ticket to the dance?


No


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 12, 2019)

LSU. Ohio st. Clemson. Bama.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 12, 2019)

NO. Unless a lot of other crazy things happen. I dont think LSU is gonna loose two games.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 12, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> LSU. Ohio st. Clemson. Bama.



Dogs lose seccg. Who’s gonna jump bama if they win out impressively.


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 12, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Dogs lose seccg. Who’s gonna jump bama if they win out impressively.


If Baylor beats OK and TX yall are toast.


----------



## Bob Wallace (Nov 12, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> If UGA "barely" goes, that means your Gators are WAY behind.. 3 in a row to be exact!


Yawn...don't forget you were not only supposed to crush us this year but this was your golden year. The year you were going to win it big. That is until you got served c0ck soup...at home. So FL lost to the #1 team in the country and then to UGA, which lets be honest here, was supposed to happen as well and with a much larger spread. FL will end up with the same record as the mighty dogs this year. That has to be disheartening for you UGA fans, knowing you have all the talent in the world and experience yet still can't put it all together and know that the best days have come and gone and it's pretty much downhill from here for UGA. Richt 2.0.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 12, 2019)

Bob Wallace said:


> Yawn...don't forget you were not only supposed to crush us this year but this was your golden year. The year you were going to win it big. That is until you got served c0ck soup...at home. So FL lost to the #1 team in the country and then to UGA, which lets be honest here, was supposed to happen as well and with a much larger spread. FL will end up with the same record as the mighty dogs this year. That has to be disheartening for you UGA fans, knowing you have all the talent in the world and experience yet still can't put it all together and know that the best days have come and gone and it's pretty much downhill from here for UGA. Richt 2.0.


 

If it's all down hill for us. it's really got to suck for a team like the Gators who can't beat us! Just keep saying "Next Year"...


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 12, 2019)

Bottom line is if we suck so bad y'all must suck that much worse.   Can't even beat us lol.   Yall were dang sure counting those chickens the week before..... "we're trending up..... Dawgs trending down".  Hahaha ha..... Since we suck so bad.... Yall suck worse


----------



## spurrs and racks (Nov 12, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> If Baylor beats OK and TX yall are toast.




wow. let me let you in on a little sumpn-sumpn.......

that ain't going to happen


----------



## elfiii (Nov 12, 2019)

Bob Wallace said:


> Yawn...don't forget you were not only supposed to crush us this year but this was your golden year. The year you were going to win it big. That is until you got served c0ck soup...at home. So FL lost to the #1 team in the country and then to UGA, which lets be honest here, was supposed to happen as well and with a much larger spread. FL will end up with the same record as the mighty dogs this year. That has to be disheartening for you UGA fans, knowing you have all the talent in the world and experience yet still can't put it all together and know that the best days have come and gone and it's pretty much downhill from here for UGA. Richt 2.0.



Put the crack pipe down Bob. That stuff is making you null and void.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 12, 2019)

The lizards sure were rolling high and mighty all week that week.....until sat that is.


----------



## Professor (Nov 12, 2019)

Yes, if Georgia beats LSU AND South Carolina beats Clemson.


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 12, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> wow. let me let you in on a little sumpn-sumpn.......
> 
> that ain't going to happen


I see the meaning of “if” eludes you.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Nov 12, 2019)

if ashes and butts were candies and nuts......

you get the idea

roll tide


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 12, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> if ashes and butts were candies and nuts......
> 
> you get the idea
> 
> roll tide


I get it.   It applied last Saturday starting at 330 pm.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 12, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> I see the meaning of “if” eludes you.


He's that guy driving the Alabama steam roller. When the big pins holding the roller fall out, he still thinks it's doing real work


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 12, 2019)

Not this year


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 12, 2019)

Professor said:


> Yes, if Georgia beats LSU AND South Carolina beats Clemson.



Yep, thats a big *if!*


----------



## Professor (Nov 12, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Yep, thats a big *if!*


YES IT IS. There may be some other convoluted scenario that requires all PAC 12 and Big 12 teams to have at least 3 losses that might possibly lead to a 2 loss Georgia getting in but that is not something I am going to spend time considering. If Georgia wins the SEC and somehow SC beats Clemson then I think we are in. Not counting SC.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 12, 2019)

Bob Wallace said:


> Yawn...don't forget you were not only supposed to crush us this year but this was your golden year. The year you were going to win it big. That is until you got served c0ck soup...at home. So FL lost to the #1 team in the country and then to UGA, which lets be honest here, was supposed to happen as well and with a much larger spread. FL will end up with the same record as the mighty dogs this year. That has to be disheartening for you UGA fans, knowing you have all the talent in the world and experience yet still can't put it all together and know that the best days have come and gone and it's pretty much downhill from here for UGA. Richt 2.0.




And next year (heh) fromm is gone and fields is at TOSU


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 12, 2019)

Dawgs will win out and beat LSU in the SECG. Dawgs have a defense and Bama doesn’t. Defense wins championships. Oh, Bob Wallace is butthurt bad!!!?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 12, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Defense wins championships.



Been alot of changes in cfb and I've been interested to see if this still holds true. We're about to find out fo sho


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 12, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Been alot of changes in cfb and I've been interested to see if this still holds true. We're about to find out fo sho


I’ve spent a lot of time with Kirby and this team. Mark it down. We win it all and beat OS in the NC game.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 13, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Dogs lose seccg. Who’s gonna jump bama if they win out impressively.


Minnesota


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 13, 2019)

UGA recruits one of the most sought after QBs in the country to end up a field goal team. Never has so little been done with so much as the UGA offense.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 13, 2019)

think I have said this once already???

Swift is UGA's leading receiver that returned from last year.

With that said UGA's WR's has not been great for sure, they seam to be having issues getting open. Im not a coach by far so I don't know if its play calling are on them but, that is one of UGA's biggest issues in my mind on offence.


----------



## biggdogg (Nov 13, 2019)

Devil's advocate... when Auburn beats the mutts, Oregon's only loss of the season hurts their CFP chances a lot less than UGA's loss to USCe. I'm going OSU, Clemson, LSU and Oregon with a lot of whining coming from the Big 12 and Athens...


----------



## antharper (Nov 13, 2019)

biggdogg said:


> Devil's advocate... when Auburn beats the mutts, Oregon's only loss of the season hurts their CFP chances a lot less than UGA's loss to USCe. I'm going OSU, Clemson, LSU and Oregon with a lot of whining coming from the Big 12 and Athens...


You will wake up from your dream Saturday afternoon !


----------



## weagle (Nov 13, 2019)

All roads to the playoff lead through Auburn.  LSU has already won, but if they lose the SECCG, a 1 loss bama uses their mulligan and jumps them for the playoff.  If the dogs lose to Auburn they stay home even if they win the SECCG.  IF bama loses the Iron Bowl they stay home. 

Bottom line UGA, LSU and Bama need to win out.

If Auburn wins out then I would say Auburn would be the best 2 loss team in the SEC, having beat Bama and UGA head to head.


----------



## AugustaDawg (Nov 13, 2019)

nickel back said:


> think I have said this once already???
> 
> Swift is UGA's leading receiver that returned from last year.
> 
> With that said UGA's WR's has not been great for sure, they seam to be having issues getting open. Im not a coach by far so I don't know if its play calling are on them but, that is one of UGA's biggest issues in my mind on offence.


It is play calling.  I'm just not sure who to blame.  The OC or the HC.


----------



## biggdogg (Nov 13, 2019)

antharper said:


> You will wake up from your dream Saturday afternoon !




Ain't my dream. I really couldn't care less about either team.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 13, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Dawgs will win out and beat LSU in the SECG. Dawgs have a defense and Bama doesn’t. Defense wins championships. Oh, Bob Wallace is butthurt bad!!!?


I'm still hoping this is what happens. I did have to go with auburn in the pickems though. If the game was in Athens,I would pick the dogs


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 13, 2019)

weagle said:


> If Auburn wins out then I would say Auburn would be the best 2 loss team in the SEC, having beat Bama and UGA head to head.




And on the outside looking in.

But Auburn's not going to beat both.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 13, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> I'm still hoping this is what happens. I did have to go with auburn in the pickems though. If the game was in Athens,I would pick the dogs



If DAWGS win out

#1 OSU
#2 Clemson
#3 DAWGS
#4 LSU

That would match up OSU and LSU.

AND 

Clemson and UGA

I think thats how it goes??


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 13, 2019)

nickel back said:


> If DAWGS win out
> 
> #1 OSU
> #2 Clemson
> ...


Lol. I guess


----------



## nickel back (Nov 13, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Lol. I guess




I don't think any team has the SOS to knock LSU out if they take a loss to UGA


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 13, 2019)

biggdogg said:


> Devil's advocate... when Auburn beats the mutts, Oregon's only loss of the season hurts their CFP chances a lot less than UGA's loss to USCe. I'm going OSU, Clemson, LSU and Oregon with a lot of whining coming from the Big 12 and Athens...



If UGA gets beat by Auburn, which is a real possibility, we dont have any reason to whine, other than messing with the DDS posters on here.


----------



## weagle (Nov 13, 2019)

The current playoff system is almost worse than the old beauty pageant method.  It makes bowls games irrelevant other than the 2 that are in the playoff schedule.  

I'd rather see the teams play out the entire bowl schedule and then pick 4 teams after the bowls.  At least that way you would get some great match-ups in the bowls with 8 or 10 teams trying to play in against a worthy competitor.  The eventual champion would only be playing 1 extra game.


----------



## poohbear (Nov 13, 2019)

groundhawg said:


> No 2 loss team will get into the final 4 this year, maybe ever, but for sure not this year even if they were to win their championship game.  UGA could very likely be a two loss team after playing Auburn.


And maybe not?


----------



## AugustaDawg (Nov 13, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> I'm still hoping this is what happens. I did have to go with auburn in the pickems though. If the game was in Athens,I would pick the dogs


You must be from up north somewhere.
You have that backward, we usually beat them at home, and they usually return the favor.


----------



## poohbear (Nov 13, 2019)

Bob Wallace said:


> Yawn...don't forget you were not only supposed to crush us this year but this was your golden year. The year you were going to win it big. That is until you got served c0ck soup...at home. So FL lost to the #1 team in the country and then to UGA, which lets be honest here, was supposed to happen as well and with a much larger spread. FL will end up with the same record as the mighty dogs this year. That has to be disheartening for you UGA fans, knowing you have all the talent in the world and experience yet still can't put it all together and know that the best days have come and gone and it's pretty much downhill from here for UGA. Richt 2.0.


3 IN A ROW!


----------



## spurrs and racks (Nov 13, 2019)

"The current playoff system is almost worse than the old beauty pageant method. It makes bowls games irrelevant other than the 2 that are in the playoff schedule.

I'd rather see the teams play out the entire bowl schedule and then pick 4 teams after the bowls. At least that way you would get some great match-ups in the bowls with 8 or 10 teams trying to play in against a worthy competitor. The eventual champion would only be playing 1 extra game."

X2

I never saw the BCS computer get it wrong.

For the most part the semi-finals have been unwatchable


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 13, 2019)

AugustaDawg said:


> You must be from up north somewhere.
> You have that backward, we usually beat them at home, and they usually return the favor.


I used to be from up north. I'm in Georgia now. Since 1985. Ain't no way y'all are getting rid of me


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 13, 2019)

weagle said:


> The current playoff system is almost worse than the old beauty pageant method.  It makes bowls games irrelevant other than the 2 that are in the playoff schedule.
> 
> I'd rather see the teams play out the entire bowl schedule and then pick 4 teams after the bowls.  At least that way you would get some great match-ups in the bowls with 8 or 10 teams trying to play in against a worthy competitor.  The eventual champion would only be playing 1 extra game.



Would make those headed to the NFL play in the bowl games instead of opting out.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 14, 2019)

Auburn would have a better chance than UGA but we would not be SEC Champions....    A 2 loss Auburn would get in over any Pac12 team or any Big 10 team other than Ohio St...   

If Auburn ran the table, we would more than likely end up 5th but would have a chance depending on how Clemson and Ohio St finished the season


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 14, 2019)

LanierSpots said:


> Auburn would have a better chance than UGA but we would not be SEC Champions....    A 2 loss Auburn would get in over any Pac12 team or any Big 10 team other than Ohio St...
> 
> If Auburn ran the table, we would more than likely end up 5th but would have a chance depending on how Clemson and Ohio St finished the season


----------



## Throwback (Nov 14, 2019)

Dawgs gonna find out


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 14, 2019)

Au gonna get to meet Swift again, he likes to rip off long runs vs that tough defense.


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 14, 2019)

LanierSpots said:


> Auburn would have a better chance than UGA but we would not be SEC Champions....    A 2 loss Auburn would get in over any Pac12 team or any Big 10 team other than Ohio St...
> 
> If Auburn ran the table, we would more than likely end up 5th but would have a chance depending on how Clemson and Ohio St finished the season



This as as delusional as the Voltards say'n "We're BACK!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 14, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Dawgs gonna find out



Too bad for you it won't be Auburn giving the Dawgs the 2nd loss.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 14, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Too bad for you it won't be Auburn giving the Dawgs the 2nd loss.


Your internet gonna go out about 4:45 Saturday


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 14, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Your internet gonna go out about 4:45 Saturday




I'm not the one having internet issues. I guess you are. Unless the linky not worky..

See Post#1.
http://forum.gon.com/threads/callin...plainsmen-barners-its-avatar-bet-week.954708/


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 14, 2019)

ddgarcia said:


> This as as delusional as the Voltards say'n "We're BACK!!!!!!!!"




What exactly is so delusional about it?   Can you explain?

A 2 loss Auburn team would have beaten two top 5 opponents, another top 10 team and two additional top 20 teams.   The two losses would be by the #1 team in the country on the road by 3 points and the #7 team on the road.   

What team could post those stats with their schedule?   What other two loss possibility would be a better resume than that?


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 14, 2019)

LanierSpots said:


> What exactly is so delusional about it?   Can you explain?
> 
> A 2 loss Auburn team would have beaten two top 5 opponents, another top 10 team and two additional top 20 teams.   The two losses would be by the #1 team in the country on the road by 3 points and the #7 team on the road.
> 
> What team could post those stats with their schedule?   What other two loss possibility would be a better resume than that?



Maybe you needed to add some qualifiers to your statement



LanierSpots said:


> Auburn would have a better chance than UGA but we would not be SEC Champions....    A 2 loss Auburn would get in over any Pac12 team or any Big 10 team other than Ohio St...
> 
> If Auburn ran the table, we would more than likely end up 5th but would have a chance depending on how Clemson and Ohio St finished the season



It APPEARS you are saying a 2 loss, non conference champion Barn gets in over a 1 loss Pac12 or B1G Champion other than OSU. On the second level of delusional, the Barn won't be a two loss team, they will be a three or four loss team by the end of the season.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 14, 2019)

ddgarcia said:


> Maybe you needed to add some qualifiers to your statement
> 
> 
> 
> It APPEARS you are saying a 2 loss, non conference champion Barn gets in over a 1 loss Pac12 or B1G Champion other than OSU. On the second level of delusional, the Barn won't be a two loss team, they will be a three or four loss team by the end of the season.


It appears you are having a hard time keeping up with the thread and understanding the question.   The question is, can a 2 loss team get in.   I have not stated or insinuated that Auburn would beat anyone.  Just that with our schedule, we would have a better chance at it than any other team since we played the #1 schedule this year.  

So would a 2 loss Auburn get in over a one loss Oregon even if they are the Pac12 champs?  I would assume they would since we beat them head to head on a neutral field.    That is the meat of my post that was too difficult for you to understand.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 14, 2019)

It could be a mess. Their are a lots of things that can happen. This might be the year that we start hearing some serious conversation, about expanding the playoffs. Which will bring it's own headaches.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 14, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> It could be a mess. Their are a lots of things that can happen. This might be the year that we start hearing some serious conversation, about expanding the playoffs. Which will bring it's own headaches.




It always seems to look like this around this time of year but it seems to work itself out.  Same with the BCS.  Only once or twice did the BCS not get the 2 best teams in the big game and I think it has been fair so far with the Committee.   

I see LSU winning the SEC and going.  Ohio State will win out and go.  Clemson will win out and go.   The only issue is the 4th place team.   I think Alabama will get that spot by winning out and UGA either losing to Auburn or in the SEC Championship game.   Bama will sneak in again.   

LSU
Ohio State
Clemson
Bama


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 14, 2019)

LanierSpots said:


> It appears you are having a hard time keeping up with the thread and understanding the question.   The question is, can a 2 loss team get in.   I have not stated or insinuated that Auburn would beat anyone.  Just that with our schedule, we would have a better chance at it than any other team since we played the #1 schedule this year.
> 
> So would a 2 loss Auburn get in over a one loss Oregon even if they are the Pac12 champs?  I would assume they would since we beat them head to head on a neutral field.    That is the meat of my post that was too difficult for you to understand.



No, YOU need to keep up. The thread is "Can a 2 loss SEC Champion (UGA) get in?" since they are the ONLY team with that possibility, the Barn certainly doesn't. It was started by another Butt hurt Thug Bammer as a dog at Dawgs now that LSU has kicked them to the sidelines. 

NO two loss team that didn't even play for their Conference Championship WILL EVER get in. I don't care if you played teams #1-12 and only lost to #1 and 2. I don't care if their name is Goiter Dame. They would NEVER get in over ANY 1 loss and likely even ANY 2 loss Conference Champion.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 14, 2019)

Im not really sure what some of that gibberish is that you typed but I will disagree with you that a 2 loss conference champion or not champion does have a chance to get it at some point.    Strength of schedule and how those games went will win out over weak schedules.  It wont happen this year because we have too many teams that will go undefeated.  I imagine there will be 3.   

" I don't care if their name is Goiter Dame."   Nice.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Nov 14, 2019)

LanierSpots said:


> It always seems to look like this around this time of year but it seems to work itself out.  Same with the BCS.  Only once or twice did the BCS not get the 2 best teams in the big game and I think it has been fair so far with the Committee.
> 
> I see LSU winning the SEC and going.  Ohio State will win out and go.  Clemson will win out and go.   The only issue is the 4th place team.   I think Alabama will get that spot by winning out and UGA either losing to Auburn or in the SEC Championship game.   Bama will sneak in again.
> 
> ...



BCS missed it in 2004 for sure. 
Back-Door-Bama..... all the committee did by putting Bama at 5 behind uga was crack the door to let Bama slide in again so they wouldn’t catch so much flack. 
Now if uga wins out and Bama wins out, do you think LSU gets in over Bama & Oregon?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 14, 2019)

Chris 195 7/8 B&C said:


> Now if uga wins out and Bama wins out, do you think LSU gets in over Bama & Oregon?




Yes, over Bama for sure. LSU's only loss would be in a championship game that Bama is sitting at home watching.


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 14, 2019)

LanierSpots said:


> Im not really sure what some of that gibberish is that you typed but I will disagree with you that a 2 loss conference champion or not champion does have a chance to get it at some point.    Strength of schedule and how those games went will win out over weak schedules.  It wont happen this year because we have too many teams that will go undefeated.  I imagine there will be 3.
> 
> " I don't care if their name is Goiter Dame."   Nice.



Perfectly understandable. You can't even make sense of the simple thread title.

I will however agree with you that if/when they expand the Playoff to 8 or more then yes a two loss team,  Conference Champion or not, has a chance to get in based solely on SOS. And if that year was now then yes the barn would have an argument in your scenario but your scenario is a pipe dream because they will be AT LEAST a three loss team by the end of the season.


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 14, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yes, over Bama for sure. LSU's only loss would be in a championship game that Bama is sitting at home watching.



AND LSU would have the head to head over Bama


----------



## Dutch (Nov 14, 2019)

Well, if Bama goes to the NC again this year, I hope they get beat (again) like a rented mule.

44-16...it was glorious watching the bandwagon fans jump ship and the bama faithful cry.

I will be pulling for whoever does wind up playing against Bama (if they go)


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 14, 2019)

Chris 195 7/8 B&C said:


> BCS missed it in 2004 for sure.
> Back-Door-Bama..... all the committee did by putting Bama at 5 behind uga was crack the door to let Bama slide in again so they wouldn’t catch so much flack.
> Now if uga wins out and Bama wins out, do you think LSU gets in over Bama & Oregon?




Committee is getting a  lot of flack for putting Bama at 5.  Now I am no Bama fan but who should have been there and where should they have put Alabama?  Interesting topic.    

I hated the BCS decision in 2004 but I also understand why it did what it did.   obviously I would have rather seen us go but I do get the decision at the time.  Nobody thought USC would route OU by 40


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 14, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yes, over Bama for sure. LSU's only loss would be in a championship game that Bama is sitting at home watching.


This.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Nov 14, 2019)

I figured after the 2nd half of Bama LSU they would have probably put them at 4 and the highest ranked 1 loss.

So they put LSU in over a 1 loss pac 12 champion Oregon or Utah?

Btw, I agree if LSU goes into SECCG undefeated their in barring a blow-out or injury to Burrow.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 14, 2019)

nickel back said:


> If DAWGS win out
> 
> #1 OSU
> #2 Clemson
> ...



They'd manipulate the rankings to match Osu and Uga imo


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Nov 14, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> They'd manipulate the rankings to match Osu and Uga imo



I think Burrow (being the Heisman winner) vs his old team would have more interest nationally.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 14, 2019)

Chris 195 7/8 B&C said:


> I think Burrow (being the Heisman winner) vs his old team would have more interest nationally.



People love controversy. Maybe you're right, it could just be a few salty Uga fans and not the entire nation hating on Fields.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 14, 2019)

Ain't no two loss team going to the playoffs


----------



## RedHills (Nov 14, 2019)

fish hawk said:


> Ain't no two loss team going to the playoffs



This...and Minnesota will be recognized Co Champs with whoever wins. Just like UCF was.


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 14, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Minnesota


Iowa...a one loss Minnesota definitely wont get in over a 1 loss BAMA if LSU wins out,...NO ONE looking at Minnesota or Penn St for that matter can say either of those 2 teams would beat BAMA


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 14, 2019)

biggdogg said:


> Devil's advocate... when Auburn beats the mutts, Oregon's only loss of the season hurts their CFP chances a lot less than UGA's loss to USCe. I'm going OSU, Clemson, LSU and Oregon with a lot of whining coming from the Big 12 and Athens...


given your scenario, if BAMA beats Aubbie at Auburn,...BAMA gets in over Oregon


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 14, 2019)

RipperIII said:


> Iowa...a one loss Minnesota definitely wont get in over a 1 loss BAMA if LSU wins out,...NO ONE looking at Minnesota or Penn St for that matter can say either of those 2 teams would beat BAMA


That doesn't matter. They don't play Bama. If they're only loss is to tOSU they will be in the mix


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 14, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> That doesn't matter. They don't play Bama. If they're only loss is to tOSU they will be in the mix


not happening


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 14, 2019)

RipperIII said:


> not happening


But Bama is. Lol


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 14, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> But Bama is. Lol


not saying that at all...but certainly not Minnesota


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 15, 2019)

RipperIII said:


> not saying that at all...but certainly not Minnesota




I dont see Minnesota jumping that far.   Could happen but I doubt it.  If Bama wins out, they are in.  No doubt.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 15, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> That doesn't matter. They don't play Bama. If they're only loss is to tOSU they will be in the mix



  



RipperIII said:


> not happening


^this^!!!


----------



## Kginrick1 (Nov 15, 2019)

What difference would it make the get their butts handed to them by Ohio State or Clemson


----------



## DannyW (Nov 16, 2019)

ddgarcia said:


> No, YOU need to keep up. The thread is "Can a 2 loss SEC Champion (UGA) get in?" since they are the ONLY team with that possibility, the Barn certainly doesn't. *It was started by another Butt hurt Thug Bammer* as a dog at Dawgs now that LSU has kicked them to the sidelines.



Just to set the record straight, I started the thread and if you follow the sports forum very much you would know I am NOT a Bama fan.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 16, 2019)

weagle said:


> The current playoff system is almost worse than the old beauty pageant method.  It makes bowls games irrelevant other than the 2 that are in the playoff schedule.
> 
> I'd rather see the teams play out the entire bowl schedule and then pick 4 teams after the bowls.  At least that way you would get some great match-ups in the bowls with 8 or 10 teams trying to play in against a worthy competitor.  The eventual champion would only be playing 1 extra game.



I have always though that playing the bowl games, and then picking the top 4 would be better than what we have now.


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 16, 2019)

DannyW said:


> Just to set the record straight, I started the thread and if you follow the sports forum very much you would know I am NOT a Bama fan.



Apologies, I thought you were. No offense intended.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Nov 18, 2019)

Minnesota out, Baylor out.......Bama hanging in there like a hair in a biscuit


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 18, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> I have always though that playing the bowl games, and then picking the top 4 would be better than what we have now.


Someone else mentioned this in another thread. Put the top 8 in the top 4 bowls. The 4 winners are in the playoff. So easy even a caveman could do it


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 18, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> Minnesota out, Baylor out.......Bama hanging in there like a hair in a biscuit


Nope. Bama is out to. Oregon gets in if they win out. If they have a loss it opens the door for the 2 sec teams in the cg. Oklahoma still has a slim chance at being that 4th team


----------



## elfiii (Nov 18, 2019)

LanierSpots said:


> Strength of schedule and how those games went will win out over weak schedules.



Now there's your gibberish. Until Division 1 CFB goes to a real playoff system we will still have these same stupid arguments. In every other sport in America including pee wee football the only thing that matters is your W/L record. CFB is the outlier.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Nov 18, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Nope. Bama is out to. Oregon gets in if they win out. If they have a loss it opens the door for the 2 sec teams in the cg. Oklahoma still has a slim chance at being that 4th team



Oregon lost to Auburn, naw, naw, naw.....Oregon nor any other Pac 12 team is in.

sorry Charlie, only the best teams in America get to be in the playoffs.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 18, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Now there's your gibberish. Until Division 1 CFB goes to a real playoff system we will still have these same stupid arguments. In every other sport in America including pee wee football the only thing that matters is your W/L record. CFB is the outlier.


I agree but if a number of teams being considered has the same record you have to make comparisons some how


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 18, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> Oregon lost to Auburn, naw, naw, naw.....Oregon nor any other Pac 12 team is in.
> 
> sorry Charlie, only the best teams in America get to be in the playoffs.


The mighty auburn from the mighty sec. that's a "quality" loss like no other.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 18, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> Oregon lost to Auburn, naw, naw, naw.....Oregon nor any other Pac 12 team is in.
> 
> sorry Charlie, only the best teams in America get to be in the playoffs.


Well Alabama isn't one of those


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 18, 2019)

I see Guth is in here trying to sell his Buckeyes and crappy conference again...


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 2, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Dawgs win it all this year an it ain’t none my birthday 6.


Your exact words my dawg. Rent out the Omni for your birthday next week.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 2, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Your exact words my dawg. Rent out the Omni for your birthday next week.



????


----------



## Throwback (Dec 2, 2019)

Dear Lord please let the dawgs play Ohio state at some point this year. 



Amen


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 2, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> ????



Wont work 6, I can see when a post has been altered. It is not hard to do. Dont think it was you though, not lately anyway.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 2, 2019)

Some of these post didn’t age well ?


----------



## antharper (Dec 3, 2019)

Man I really enjoyed reading every post in this thread... especially from the fans of the teams that aren’t playing this weekend !!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 3, 2019)

antharper said:


> Man I really enjoyed reading every post in this thread... especially from the fans of the teams that aren’t playing this weekend !!


Dawgs got one more weekend and they’re gone too


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 3, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Dogs lose seccg. Who’s gonna jump bama if they win out impressively.


Bama win out impressively.. how did that work out for ya??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 3, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Dawgs got one more weekend and they’re gone too



And in moves Utah.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 3, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> And in moves Utah.



Alabama fans praying its Oklahoma so they can claim a playoff bid 

Muh Jalen

Look at these rangs on our fangers


----------



## TinKnocker (Dec 3, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Dawgs got one more weekend and they’re gone too


Would you rather die on the way to the top of Everest? Or die choking on your soup at base camp?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 3, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> Bama hanging in there like a hair in a biscuit




Bama got flushed like used toilet paper.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## spurrs and racks (Dec 3, 2019)

That looks good.....

roll tide


----------



## Throwback (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## bobocat (Dec 3, 2019)

Keep'em coming boys. These are great!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## bobocat (Dec 3, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


>


Im laughing so hard im crying at work with this one.


----------

